# police test grading



## mikeyv7712 (Jun 22, 2007)

Does anyone know how they are going to grade this years police test?
thanks


----------



## JLT770 (Jun 7, 2007)

very carefully


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I don't think any of us know how they will grade this test as this is the first time they have had a test like this.


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

npd_323 said:


> I don't think any of us know how they will grade this test as this is the first time they have had a test like this.


:dito:


----------



## SUOKKO (Nov 30, 2006)

That was the biggest waste of time! After the first 49 questions the test became a psych exam...that sucked!


----------

